# How do you feel about sand?



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm planning to do 100% clean outs of my tanks this week so I feel like it's a good time to consider changing the substrate. Right now I use flat glass stones. They look lovely but i'm concerned they're not as clean as they should be. It's difficult to get the plants to stick in them, and then when i vacuum, if one rock shifts, 5 rocks shift, and the plants are floating again. I've noticed an accumulation of junk on the bottom of the tanks that isn't always getting picked up by vacuuming, so i'm researching sand. 
I know there are a few threads here on sand but nothing particularly in depth. Can anyone who has used sand tell : is it easy to clean? Do you like it? Is there any particular type of sand that is good or bad? Does it affect pH levels at all? How often do you need to take all the sand out and rinse it?

Thanks!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Sand? I love it and use it as a substrate in all my tanks. Certain sands (aragonite, crushed coral sand, etc.) will raise the ph so you wouldn't want to use those in a betta tank. I have white play sand in one betta tank, black tahitian moon sand in another. You would not want to ever pull out all the sand as much of your benefical bacteria will be living in the sand bed. Weekly vacuuming of the sand bed at water change time, during which time you should gently "stir" the sand bed to keep any anaerobic gas pockets from forming is all you would need to do.

PS. I don't know what size your tanks are but doing a 100% clean out will completely destroy your biological. You'll have to recycle your tanks all over again which will be very tough on your fish.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

they aren't cycled tanks. they are 3 gallons each with one betta in each one. I'm a little paranoid about water changes since my last betta was constantly ill (he came that way) and since these bettas are from a breeder, i would just be miserable if anything happened to them or their lovely fins.

i've heard you need to really wash play sand before using it and it doesn't seem to be found at petshops. Is that something you get at a toy shop or big box?

Thanks!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, play sand needs to be rinsed in a bucket, repeatedly, before you see the water run clear. I'm glad my neighbors didn't see me wasting all the water I did during this process. I purchased my play sand from Home Depot. It was about $5.00 for the bag and I didn't need much for a 6g tank. I've got most of the bag stored in my garden shed. It's too bad I couldn't find a much smaller bag than the 50 pounder I purchased. That was the smallest size bag that Home Depot offered. :shock:


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

50 lbs!!!! what will i do with 50 lbs?? haha. that's a lot. i was always wary of home depot for animal things, but if you and other people have had good luck with it, that can't be so bad, I suppose.  so rinse until the water runs clear. Is there anywhere that sells sand that you know of that doesn't need so much rinsing?
Maybe I should just run down to the lake with a coffee can.... although Chicago sand probably isnt' any cleaner. And I recall getting chased out of there once while collecting sand for a high school science project.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yikes, I'd stay away from the lake sand as who knows what parasites and diseases may lurk there. ALL sand requires rinsing, some sand more than others. I know 50lbs is alot but it was so cheap I didn't mind spending the money and having so much left over. I'm sure I'll be adding another tank sometime down the road that I can use it in.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i was just kidding about the lake sand.  thanks for the input on the sand. I'll have to find a place to wash it out where my water-conserving grandparents don't see me.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I use sand for my cories,and have pondered using it for my bettas. They currently have gravel (well fishy does) and the others just have stones. Lots of junk accumulates under there. I end up doing 100% cause its nasty. I like the sand cause the waste stays on top! Dont have to dig for it lol. The part i dont like is having to stir it all the time. But if you keep up with the stirring,you wont have problems. I forgot to stir for awhile and my sand turned black on me. Ive been good now haha.

I used sand from Lowes,same price just about and yes 50lbs lol. I also read you can use pool filter sand. Its cleaner,but i dunno where to find that or how much it would be. Oh and the sand will cloud up your tank water for awhile once you do put it in. Itll clear up though dont worry.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

what about tahitian moon sand? i've heard it brings out colors nicely in the fish.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

how often do you stir it? i've heard every few weeks up to 3 or 4 times per year!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh i stir every week lol. The moon sand looks really nice,but more expensive. All up to you though.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

yeesh. i called petsmart. they want $25 for 20 lbs of either the white or tahitian moon sand. sigh.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup. Now ya know why we got with play sand lol. Walmart has the playsand too. 3 something for 50lbs. Cheaper then lowes or home depot lol. Just get ready to clean it. its a pain. lol.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm wondering if it might not be worth it to drop the $25 on it for a little extra peace of mind and slightly less rinsing. I only have 2 tanks at 3 gallons a piece so the 25 lbs should cover the whole shebang and then some.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm well its up to you really. Lots of people go with the more expensive for less hassle. I think the black sand would look awesome btw. Yeah you would have lots left over still,but slightly less than extra than if you got 50lbs


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

oh youll have extras, i hear to stay either at 1" of sand or 6" of sand to stop the compacting and gas pockets.

If you do get it, ill buy the extra off you if you dont want it around. I could use extra due to the planting going on this weekend in the tank.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

ok i went out and got the 20 lb moonsand. i was going to get the white but it was like powder! the guy at petsmart said it's mainly for larger tanks that have a buffer area where it has more room to settle at the bottom. he also suggested reptisand but after we discussed and he noticed i was nervous about it changing the water chemistry, he said go with the moonsand.

Whitedevil, where do you live? I don't know how easy it is to ship off 10 lbs of moonsand.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

oh.. i was looking at the bettas and there was a red VT that had almost a butterfly pattern, though not quite. the tips of his fins were pure white. i put him down and walked away and when i came back he was gone. a father and his 4 year old daughter bought him. i fear for that fish..... they didn't look terribly knowledgeable.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

How does cleaning sand work? Wouldn't it be sucked up with the vacuum since it is so light? Or do you not use a vacuum? I've never used sand before and I'm interested in it as well. I've heard it's good for planted aquariums and it also looks really cool!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

the guy at the store said a vacuum may suck it up but that a turkey baster would work. i'm not sure either, though, since i've heard with some practice, a vacuum works just fine with the right technique.

i've rinsed this tahitian moon sand a bazillion times. i hope it's enough!! i'll be redoing crumb's whole tank tomorrow morning. i'm just waiting for my 3rd gallon of water to age a little and warm up.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah, a bazillilion sounds like it would be enough. I also think the vacum should work because I cant see people using turkey basters on big 200g tanks.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL. that's a really good point, Ion. Actually, i might PAY to see someone cleaning a 200 g tank with a turkey baster.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

LaniBaby said:


> the guy at the store said a vacuum may suck it up but that a turkey baster would work. i'm not sure either, though, since i've heard with some practice, a vacuum works just fine with the right technique.
> 
> i've rinsed this tahitian moon sand a bazillion times. i hope it's enough!! i'll be redoing crumb's whole tank tomorrow morning. i'm just waiting for my 3rd gallon of water to age a little and warm up.


its easy to clean, get the normal gravel vac and a hair pik, set the depth of your sand then add 1" for suction clearance. tape the pik to the vacuum and suck away, if you reclaim your water like I do then you can keep any sand you do suck up.

it takes alot less time then cleaning gravel.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

excellent. thank you. i'll keep that in mind. It's being installed in the tank tomorrow! so i'll have a few days to figure out the vacuuming.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

actually, one more question: do i need to boil this sand before i put it in the tank? i've heard i should and i've heard i don't need to. i'm not sure which is the best advice.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

So here's my experience so far: 
the sand was very heavy. It definitely does not reflect light so the tank looks a little darker. I wanted white but when I checked out the white sand from the same company, it was literally like flour. I thought that might be too fine. However, I'd heard this tahitian moon was quite sharp and it was a bit while dry but when i added water, i was comfortable running my hands through it without any issue. I rinsed it a bunch first and then i soaked it for about 2 minutes in boiled water ( i boiled it in a pot, then poured it over the sand and stirred.) it's in the tank now and i'm waiting for the heat to go up before I put crumb back in. I woke up at 3 am so worried i was going to kill little Crumb!! I'm a bit nervous... update to follow.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

No boiling requried, put the 20#'s ina bucket and turn the hose on, thats about it, keep stirring till tis not cloudy and wahla tank sand.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for asking this, Lani. And thanks for info from all of you! I was very curious as well. I might go with sand after I move.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool! Good luck with your sand. Vaccuming sand isnt bad. I just swish the vac around the top,a lil ways off to not suck up too much. Sucks up the waste. You will suck up some sand but not awhole lot. Plus ya can always put it back.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i noticed today when crumb pooped. it stayed right on top! I used a turkey baster and voila! no sand sucked up, just offensive water-clouding waste. I already feel like this will be a much cleaner way to keep the tank!


----------

